# Wollte nur noch mal danke sagen



## stift (24 Juli 2008)

Hi, 
ich wollte mich nur noch mal bedanken, dafür dass ihr mir so toll geholfen habt. Besonders Larry Laffer. 
War echt spitze. Also ich mich hier angemeldet habe, war ich ja froh zu wissen was Byte und Wort sind. Ihr habt mir echt wahnsinnig viel beigebracht. Die Ironie an der ganzen Sache ist allerdings, dass mein Prüfungsausschuss mein Programm nicht mehr versteht.  (Also nicht wegen unübersichtlichkeit sondern wegen mangelnder Kompetenz seitens der Prüfer).
Naja, dienstag muss ich das ganze vorstellen. Mal gespannt. Ich strebe die 100% Marke mal an. 
Also nochmals dankeschön. 
Für meine Präsentation hab ich ein Video erstellt. Ich setze mal den Link, dann könnt ihr auch mal sehen wobei ihr mir da geholfen habt. 
Die Anlage dient zum Testen von Staubsaugerdüsen. Der schlitten bewegt sich vor und zurück eine gewisse hubzahl lang. 
Über mein TP kann ich angeben wieviele Hübe er machen soll, und wieviele er bereits hat, um unterbrochene Messungen fortführen zu können. Das interessante daran ist, dass ich alles mit einem sensor mache, d.h. diese Kurbelwelle, die sich am stufenloseinstellbaren Getriebe befindet erfasst ein  induktiver sensor. Hubzahl damit zu erfassen ist ja recht einfach. Aber mit diesem Sensor finde ich auch noch die Maximalgeschwindigkeit, die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit, die Maximalbeschleunigung und die Durchschnittsbeschleunigug durch rechnung heraus. Damit spare ich mir ein Wegmesssystem, da die Beschleunigung je sinusförmig verläuft und ich diese durch zwei endschalter im vorderen und hinteren bereich nicht herausfinden könnte. Außerdem befinden sich am schaltschrank zwei steckdosen zum betreiben der staubsauger. Diese steckdosen sind stromüberwacht, d.h. der Ist-Strom wird gemessen und mit den einstellbaren ober- und untergrenzen verglichen. diese Steckdosen können außerdem im Automatikbetrieb betrieben werden, so dass der Staubsauger 5 minuten in betrieb ist und anschließend meinetwegen 2 min pausiert. Das eine gewissen anzahl von zyklen. 
Soviel zur Anlage. 
http://de.youtube.com/watch?v=cVGu4bjANT8
Sorry für die Qualität, Youtube is schuld. In echt ist das ganze hochauflösend. 
Also dann nochmals danke, Besonders ein Danke an Larry Laffer.


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2008)

Das ist ne schöne Sache, gefällt mit gut, auch das Video. Viel Glück bei der Vorstellung .


----------



## Exmexx (24 Juli 2008)

Ralle schrieb:


> Das ist ne schöne Sache, gefällt mit gut, auch das Video. Viel Glück bei der Vorstellung .



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Schaut gut aus!


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

stift schrieb:


> Die Ironie an der ganzen Sache ist allerdings, dass mein Prüfungsausschuss mein Programm nicht mehr versteht.



*ROFL*...gute arbeit! 

ausschnitte aus dem programm findet man ja im forum und man sieht auch die von larry so oft gelobte entwicklung...

sag mal, hätte es deinen prüfern zu liebe nicht auch ein aufzugsmodell getan ?


----------



## Larry Laffer (24 Juli 2008)

Hallo Stift,
jetzt mußt du natürlich aufpassen, dass ich vor lauter Lob nicht platze ...

Zu dem Thema hatte ich mich ja schon mal geäußert ... Ich kann nur jemanden helfen, der auch Hilfe haben möchte und gebrauchen kann. Das war in deinem Fall eine tolle Sache, das zu verfolgen und es hat mir großen Spaß gemacht und ich würde es auch immer wiedre tun.

Dein Video hat mich beeindruckt ... Klasse. Ich drücke dir die Daumen für die 100 %. Berichte mal ...

Bis dahin
Grüße und viel Erfolg
LL


----------



## Ralle (24 Juli 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> sag mal, hätte es deinen prüfern zu liebe nicht auch ein aufzugsmodell getan ?



Also 4L :sm1:

Wenn stift die Theorie seiner Berechnungen gut rüberbringt, ist das ja schon der richtige Einstieg, jetzt wo es fertig ist, kann man das ja eigentlich recht gut überblicken. 

@stift
Nicht vergessen, die Präsentation mal vor ein, zwei Freunden zu proben, denen fallen immer mal Unsicherheiten und Fehler auf, wie zu viele "ähms" und "äs" etc.


----------



## Hermann (24 Juli 2008)

mal etwas offtopic, welchen beruf hast du denn gelernt/lernst du?


gruß


----------



## pylades (24 Juli 2008)

Hermann schrieb:


> mal etwas offtopic, welchen beruf hast du denn gelernt/lernst du?
> 
> 
> gruß




Augen auf 

Sieht nice aus Stift
Drück Dir die Daumen für die Abschlussprüfung 

Pylades


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

jetz hab ich über den titel *Wollte nur noch mal danke sagen *nachgedacht und stelle fest, dass er irgendwie wie ein endgültiger abschied klingt ... sag mal stift, willst du uns etwa verlassen? ich meine: mit dem wissen, das du dir während deiner abschlussarbeit angeeignet hast kannst du gut und gerne noch bleiben und anderen newbies weiterhelfen, sogar so called erfahrenen benutzern kannst du jetzt schon einiges vormachen ... nicht jeder weiß, was ein OB35 is  ... also wie nun? hoffe ich habs nicht richtig verstanden und du bleibst noch und stromerst ein wenig durch die foren ... angenehmer als johnij bist du alle mal *ROFL*


----------



## stift (24 Juli 2008)

> sag mal, hätte es deinen prüfern zu liebe nicht auch ein aufzugsmodell getan ?


Leider nein, die Abschlussprüfung muss ein betrieblicher Auftrag sein, d.h. die Anlage besteht und wird auch tatsächlich bei uns in der Entwicklung eingesetzt. (Bild dazu siehe anhang)



> @stift
> Nicht vergessen, die Präsentation mal vor ein, zwei Freunden zu proben, denen fallen immer mal Unsicherheiten und Fehler auf, wie zu viele "ähms" und "äs" etc.


Ja, ich habs gestern schon mal vor unseren Projektleitern gehalten, die waren ganz angetan. Hab powerpoint recht ausgereizt. Dennoch schlicht gehalten nicht überladen und auf animationen, wie jeden buchstaben einzeln an die wand zu klatschen, verzichten. 



> welchen beruf hast du denn gelernt/lernst du?


Also unser Personalchef ist fest der meinung wir lernen MEGATRONIKER  Übrigens meine Kollegen, die mit mir Prüfung machen haben als SPS-Prüfungsteil einige Timer verändert, also z.b. statt 5s dann 3s eingestellt und das wars. Eigentlich reicht das für die Prüfung. Ist recht lächerlich. Aber da ich meine Anlage komplett alleine seit Februar umgebaut habe, und ein Programmierer, den ich mir hätte kaufen können mein budget gesprengt hätte hab ichs lieber selbst gemacht. 

@vierlagig
Ich schau klar noch öfters mal rein. Werd nächstes Jahr auf der BOS dann aber S7 wohl kaum benötigen. Übernächstes jahr wenn das Studium losgeht werd ich dann wieder mehr anwesend sein, denke ich. 
War ja immer recht unterhaltsam hier.


----------



## vierlagig (24 Juli 2008)

"ich hätt den notaus am schrank ja in die mitte gesetzt  "

...sagt der, der an der ausführung auf den ersten blick keinen anderen kritikpunkt findet...


----------



## stift (29 Juli 2008)

Hi, also die Position vom Notaus haben sie nicht bemängelt. 
In der Theorie hab ich ungefähr 89%, in der Praxis, also heute im Fachgespräch 98%. Aber alles inoffiziell. Eigentlich dürfte ich von gar nicht wissen. Die haben gar nix zum SPS programm gefragt. Anscheinend hatten die schiss, dass ich die sps-technisch niedermachen könnte.  Naja, die blöde mechanik hat mir die 2% gekostet. Die wollten von mir wissen was die Oberflächengüte Rz bedeutet, was das ausssagt, da ich Rz6,3 hatte, was 6,3bedeutet und wie man das prüft. Wusst ich nicht. Aber sonst ist´s ganz gut gelaufen. Naja, morgen noch mal Urlaub und Donnerstag Freisprechung.


----------



## diabolo150973 (29 Juli 2008)

*Glückwunsch*

Hallo,

von mir auch alles Gute! Ich kenne das Theater auch sehr gut, mit den Prüfern und allem was dazugehört. 
Und lass Dich nicht verarschen, bzw. ärgern. Von wegen Mechatronik: Nix ganzes und nix halbes... Auf der einen Seite hat die meckernde Meute vielleicht Recht, aber das sollte Dir gepflegt am Allerwertesten vorbeigehen!!!
Man kann schließlich nicht alles wissen. Ich für meinen Teil will es auch gar nicht. Wenn ich alles wüsste, könnte ich die Jungs hier nicht mehr mit dummen Fragen nerven. Also nochmals alles Gute und viel Glück bei Deinem weiteren Werdegang!!!

Gruß,

dia

P.S.: Guck mal hier nach
http://www.technischerbetriebswirt-ihk.de/tfw/texte/oberfl.pdf


----------



## Ralle (29 Juli 2008)

@stift

Super Leistung, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Larry Laffer (30 Juli 2008)

Auch von mir Glückwünsche.
Wenn vielleicht auch nicht so, wie von dir erhofft, so hast du mit der Benotung ja ein "sehr gut" bekommen. Und letztlich kannst du ja auch stolz darauf sein, so ein Projekt geschafft zu haben - und das ist ja für einen Azubi wirklich schon mal was ...

Also nochmal :
_*Herzlichen Glückwunsch ...!*_


----------

